# Who do you watch for new ideas on exercises?



## MadeInDixie (Oct 12, 2018)

I am currently looking at different workout and bodybuilding people at their videos to see what variations they have on different exercises. I take notes on each person and each body part and write down their ideas to help tweak and maximize the effects of each exercise. Who are some of your favorite people to look up to get ideas from? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2018)

here's a new one from OE Fitness


----------



## Viduus (Oct 12, 2018)

I don’t really do it that way but if it’s what you enjoy then checkout John Meadows (mountaindog1)


----------



## MadeInDixie (Oct 12, 2018)

I was looking for people that I may haven't heard of yet. I've watched Julian Smith, Jeff from Athlean X, and some of CT Fletcher. Does anyone have anyone else that they can add to the list? I'm just trying to get the most I can while I'm on cycle.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 12, 2018)

I don’t really have an answer as to who to watch. But the old tried and true stuff never fails and that’s the stuff I stick with


----------



## Viduus (Oct 12, 2018)

MadeInDixie said:


> I was looking for people that I may haven't heard of yet. I've watched Julian Smith, Jeff from Athlean X, and some of CT Fletcher. Does anyone have anyone else that they can add to the list? I'm just trying to get the most I can while I'm on cycle.



Did you checkout meadows? I’d take his opinion over Athleanx and fletcher. (Didn’t recognize your first)

”Merlin” from Jay Cutler’s channel has some decent stuff too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2018)

There are other exercises? Shit I thought all there was for exercises was bench squat dead and banging hoes.

But for real Louis Simmons, Donnie Thompson, Dave Tate, John Meadows, Christian Thibideau for a start


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 12, 2018)

Go to a gym find the biggest baddest Matha facka there watch his hip movements and bending and stretching that’s what FD told me to do at least....


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

If youre feeling stagnant: Big multiple drop sets!  I get a semi just thinking about loading a bench bar with all those 25's.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 12, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> If youre feeling stagnant: Big multiple drop sets!  I get a semi just thinking about loading a bench bar with all those 25's.



How do I do a dropset with one 25? /s


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2018)

These guys are the best. One of the most instructive and entertaining fitness videos on YouTube. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TIfAkOBMf5A

don't act cool and pretend you don’t love the music either.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2018)

I have not seen anything 'new' for decades, just new catchy names for the same old good stuff.

Have I seen a bunch of super stupid, trendy, modern vibe and feelings type 'exercises' performed on Smith Machines from coast to coast?

Unfortunately I have.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

Viduus said:


> How do I do a dropset with one 25? /s



Put 10 or 12 on there and have your spotter drop one off each side everytime you hit failure.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> If youre feeling stagnant: Big multiple drop sets!  I get a semi just thinking about loading a bench bar with all those 25's.


I love drop sets man!


----------



## MadeInDixie (Oct 12, 2018)

PFM, I know that the wheel isn't being reinvented, just certain people put tweaks on different exercises to get a little more out of them, to make them less prone to injury or to just get better results. I'm just wanting to put together a routine that is almost specific for me. My height, weight, age and being on cycle. Some people gave me good names and I appreciate it very much guys.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I love drop sets man!



One of the most overlooked ways to reach hypertrophy I think. Particularly if you go all out and drop the weight at least 3-4 times. They work with every single exercise too.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> One of the most overlooked ways to reach hypertrophy I think. Particularly if you go all out and drop the weight at least 3-4 times. They work with every single exercise too.


Im currently running 5/3/1 but normally I incorporate drop sets into my flat bench. Tuesday I did drops on close grip and tonight I may do some on overhead press. 

A lot of times on flat bench I’ll work up to like only being able to do 2-3 reps, then start dropping the weight by 10 and immediately pressing it again til failure. Then pull 10 over and over all the way back to 135


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

When I get stagnant Ill usually switch to Yates style training for a few months. One balls out work set per exercise and it's all drop sets, forced reps, or rest-pause. Always start making gains again and never lose any strength.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 13, 2018)

I challenge anyone to do consecutive drop sets.  We'll is hack squats as an example.  Warm up with a plate on each side.  Throw 2 plates on each side. Now the fun starts.  Next set is 2 1/2 plates per side (half plate is 25). Drop set to 2 plates.  Easy? Ok next set is 3, 2 1/2, 2 plates.  Next set is 3 1/2, 3, 2 1/2 ,2. And so in till you're crippled.  Go on.  I dare ya.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Viduus (Oct 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Put 10 or 12 on there and have your spotter drop one off each side everytime you hit failure.



It was a bad joke that I couldn’t do drop sets since I’d only have one plate on either side.

I’ll just load up 10-12 five pound plates!

(I love drop sets, rest-pause or even timed sets)


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I challenge anyone to do consecutive drop sets.  We'll is hack squats as an example.  Warm up with a plate on each side.  Throw 2 plates on each side. Now the fun starts.  Next set is 2 1/2 plates per side (half plate is 25). Drop set to 2 plates.  Easy? Ok next set is 3, 2 1/2, 2 plates.  Next set is 3 1/2, 3, 2 1/2 ,2. And so in till you're crippled.  Go on.  I dare ya.


Oooohhhhh I like this! Tell me about rest time. Is it a set (ex:3,2 1/2, 2) then rest? I’m down fo sho!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I challenge anyone to do consecutive drop sets.  We'll is hack squats as an example.  Warm up with a plate on each side.  Throw 2 plates on each side. Now the fun starts.  Next set is 2 1/2 plates per side (half plate is 25). Drop set to 2 plates.  Easy? Ok next set is 3, 2 1/2, 2 plates.  Next set is 3 1/2, 3, 2 1/2 ,2. And so in till you're crippled.  Go on.  I dare ya.



RIP Legz :32 (7):


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> RIP Legz :32 (7):


Don’t be a puss


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I challenge anyone to do consecutive drop sets.  We'll is hack squats as an example.  Warm up with a plate on each side.  Throw 2 plates on each side. Now the fun starts.  Next set is 2 1/2 plates per side (half plate is 25). Drop set to 2 plates.  Easy? Ok next set is 3, 2 1/2, 2 plates.  Next set is 3 1/2, 3, 2 1/2 ,2. And so in till you're crippled.  Go on.  I dare ya.



Im just gonna say........ no.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2018)

PFM said:


> I have not seen anything 'new' for decades, just new catchy names for the same old good stuff.
> 
> Have I seen a bunch of super stupid, trendy, modern vibe and feelings type 'exercises' performed on Smith Machines from coast to coast?
> 
> Unfortunately I have.



Sadly this is pretty much accurate with a few exceptions.


----------



## German89 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> These guys are the best. One of the most instructive and entertaining fitness videos on YouTube.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TIfAkOBMf5A
> 
> don't act cool and pretend you don’t love the music either.



You jerk. Why did i click this!!?!


----------



## German89 (Oct 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I challenge anyone to do consecutive drop sets.  We'll is hack squats as an example.  Warm up with a plate on each side.  Throw 2 plates on each side. Now the fun starts.  Next set is 2 1/2 plates per side (half plate is 25). Drop set to 2 plates.  Easy? Ok next set is 3, 2 1/2, 2 plates.  Next set is 3 1/2, 3, 2 1/2 ,2. And so in till you're crippled.  Go on.  I dare ya.



Glorious pump!

I wish i had a hack squat machine. I miss that thing. I loved drop sets on it.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 15, 2018)

Julian smith, he has an Instagram page I believe it’s smith.julian he’s got some great exercise variations and mainly to compound lifts. I really enjoy his exercises


----------

